# cooling system of 23k for my old pc



## fukra (Apr 30, 2011)

i have a 7 yr old pc and it has overheating problems .actually i have 2 pc one for gaming and one for downloading so i installed a cooling system which decreses its temp by 40%


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice. But PSU is blocking cool air.


But use software like- to record the temparature-
This Open Hardware Monitor | CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Gadget and

Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring

these programs are better


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you saying you bought an air conditioner for cooling your computer?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Krow said:
			
		

> Are you saying you bought an air
> conditioner for cooling your
> computer?


 Yeah, seeing the pics its safe to say he has


----------



## fukra (Apr 30, 2011)

air also going to the processor by this metod u also oc d processor


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2011)

Nice cooling system. But which AC? Brand name, model number please?


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

nice way to cool your PC. but...... this will add to bills.


----------



## fukra (May 3, 2011)

yah i know it push up d bill but anyway the summer comes and temp is increasing day by day ,i generally cool my room and it also cool my pc
@krow ac is whirpool ,1 ton ,2star


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2011)

Moving this to show-off section.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 3, 2011)

I would rather invest on a good cooler CM V6GT,Prolimatech megalaghems,Thermalright Silver Arrow etc and a good case like the cooler master HAF 922.


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I would rather invest on a good cooler CM V6GT,Prolimatech megalaghems,Thermalright Silver Arrow etc and a good case like the cooler master HAF 922.



Not for an old system.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2011)

Ok if its an old system,then I'd phase it out if it was overheating rather than spend 23-whole-ks on it.


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2011)

Agreed, but like OP said, it also cools the room. If I don't need a new PC, I'll buy an AC.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

krow said:
			
		

> Not for an old system.


 

The ac will not only keep the room cool but the op too!


----------

